# Long Steep Driveway, New Fisher Plow, Ford SD 4x4 7.3 man xmsn



## bobkittybob (Aug 24, 2008)

Greetings Plow Meister's, I bought a rural property in June and the driveway is almost a mile of some pretty steep terrain. I have seen it plowed once by the previous owner, he had a similar setup and we had to push about 10 inches of powder with a crusty top 1" from the bottom up to the house. An experience I will never forget. As this is my first winter in this part of rural northern Ontario, what pearls of wisdom can you guys that really know offer me so as I don't make a right fool of myself on the first big dump. (it's snowing as I type). Do you leave a good base before you begin to plow in earnest? When does a guy really need to 'chain-up'? I have read a lot of posts here and it appears all you guys really know what you are doing. Any tips,pointers and or suggestions will be warmly received, please don't let my user-name put you off...it was my boys idea 
I look forward to your replies.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello Bobkittybob! I can share with you my experience of 20 plus years on my property, -since I do not plow commercially... I too have property that has a very long driveway, -most of it is stone covered with a good sized blacktop apron next to the house. What I do is try to pack down a base at first by simply driving over the stones while coming and going, I do plow the blacktop when I get 2" or more. If the first snow fall makes that unpractical, like this year, 6+ inches first snow fall, then I slowly back-drag with the blade raised about 1". I try to get a base down and then hope it gets cold. I also run shoes all year long, -I know there are many who do not, but I do and it works for me. I also run a V blade, because I have been "burned" in the past when I've come home to a foot or more in the drive, doing that with a straight blade was a real pain. The V makes all the difference in dealing with that, -but also makes routine plowing alot faster too. Hope this helps you get some ideas! Good luck :waving:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## bobkittybob (Aug 24, 2008)

I forgot to question you folks about ballast in the back of my p/u. I was figuring on a yard or so of gravel that could be spread as req'd by hand (no $ for spreader this winter). Can you recommend a container that is not too pricey or should i just let it harden up if it gets damp and freezes? Oh yah, as i'm a bit of a newbie at this, when you mentioned 'shoes'....did that mean chains? I just hope my first big plow can be done in daylight, the wife wants to be able to get to work first thing in the morning....snow is in the forecast.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

bobkittybob;654044 said:


> I forgot to question you folks about ballast in the back of my p/u. I was figuring on a yard or so of gravel that could be spread as req'd by hand (no $ for spreader this winter). Can you recommend a container that is not too pricey or should i just let it harden up if it gets damp and freezes? Oh yah, as i'm a bit of a newbie at this, when you mentioned 'shoes'....did that mean chains? I just hope my first big plow can be done in daylight, the wife wants to be able to get to work first thing in the morning....snow is in the forecast.


Shoes are the metal feet that attach the underneath of your plow. There good for gravel drives and some other situations. This would be a good option for you where this will be the only place you will be plowing. Here is a photo of them on. 
This is a short animation of how the trip edge on your plow works, the shoes are also shown in this.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Very good post Repo man!


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

What part of northern Ont Bob?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

well thanks F250 :waving:


----------



## bobkittybob (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Repoman , yes good post, my fisher 8ft hd does have shoes. My driveway is gravel based, i spent this morning compressing the little snow we had into a base. Just driving back and forth trying to get that good base happening. I'm living out in the Kaministiquia area, on top of a good sized hill well above the river. This is about 40 minutes west of Thunder Bay.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i would stay away from the gravel IMO . i tried few things i had plastic barrel with water in there good idea until it freezes like a rock its a pain to remove them unless you have a engine hoist of something like or small loader . most guys here use sand tubes or tractor weight . nice things is you can remove them if need to used to truck to haul something . or if there isn't storm in awhile don't want the load in there all season along.

since you have a straight blade nothing wrong with that you going to need to plow with the storm . if you added a fisher snow foil l that will help throw the snow farther off the road so you what plenty of room during the season snow foil 

add some good snow tires and some ballast and you have a plowing machine !!!!wesport


----------



## bobkittybob (Aug 24, 2008)

thx mike psd, i had them install the foil as well, i like the idea of inner tubes full of sand. I will probably leave the truck ready to plow once the snow begins, i just ordered a set of chains for both axels....chain from Norway and chains made in Quebec (canada), i try to employ north americans when i can. my truck starts better with a little preheat so i plug it in most nights. bring on the snow...this anticipation is getting to me.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

the tubes of sand are like sand bag you used for flooding . homedepot and lowes sell them or anyother buidling supplies store sandtube 

don't forget to snap a few pics for us !!!!


----------

